# Wireless network in C at FreeBSD



## Vagner (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm writing network tool in C at FreeBSD, but I don't know how to use 802.11g lib for scan wireless network Man page ieee80211_scan(9) didn't help me Tell me please, which libs is use for this?


----------

